# Material to clean a flame sensor



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

On an oil burner?


----------



## Arcflasher (Jun 2, 2016)

Furnace


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Emory cloth, lightly. 
The Emory cloth I use is for modeling. It is super fine. 
Don't touch the ignition element. 
I do mine about twice a year. The furnace gives a "low gas pressure" code. I.e. Dirty sensor


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

00 steel wool should do fine.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Arcflasher said:


> Hi i was wondering what the proper material is to clean a flame sensor? I was told to use sand paper or emery cloth then i was told by another to use steel wool because emery cloth or sand paper would just damage the sensor?


Gas or oil fired burner ??

Most oil burners use photocell.. 

Gas burners use flame sensor ( by infread heat ) 

Steel wool ( very fine type ) and do it lightly and put the sensor back in correct spot otherwise if wrong spot it may not sense the flame present and can shut the gas valve pretty quick. ( about 15 seconds typically )


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

frenchelectrican said:


> Gas or oil fired burner ??
> 
> Most oil burners use photocell..
> 
> ...


Technically a Cadmium Sulfide cell

Actually the flame rod rectifies the AC current and the DC is what is used to sense the flame not infared.


----------



## Arcflasher (Jun 2, 2016)

Thanks. Steel wool it is. I appreciate the help


----------



## Judoka (Oct 13, 2012)

What about a pencil eraser on the cad cell? Almost like the ideal flexible rubstone, but just not as abrasive.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Judoka said:


> What about a pencil eraser on the cad cell? Almost like the ideal flexible rubstone, but just not as abrasive.


Dry cotton cloth to remove soot and then moist cloth to clear any residual.


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I use $ 1 dollar bill wors every time


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

myles29 said:


> Hi OP! You can use either grit sandpaper or steel wool to clean your flame sensor. Just make sure to do it gently to avoid any damage.


Thanks for replying to a thread that is 6 years old.

Please refrain from doing so.


----------

